# What's doin' at the beach pier?



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Seeing as trout season will be ending soon, what's happening down there? Bobo still running?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Lets put it this way, I haven't gone out there in a week and a half.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (1/25/2008)*Seeing as trout season will be ending soon, what's happening down there? Bobo still running?


the bobo's are still there, but not as thick as they were in december


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's great news.:banghead


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i have spent a good number of hours out there lately and i havent seen but one or two bonitas each time. the past 2 visits, i havent even seen a single fish come over the rail. then i went to flounder dragging to no avail also.

i see PLENTY of sheeps, but they are very very picky this time of year. a buddy took live shrimp out there and was using 8 or 10lb flouro and couldnt even get any lookers. maybe by mid feb, the sheeps will get away from this lock-jaw...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught a bobo yesterday.... there was about 15 of the doing loops around the pilings up on the beach... swimming real slow (what i call "****** bonita") after about 10 throws i got one to eat, .... didn't fight worth a damn... wenched 'em up on 8lb sufix....:banghead


----------

